# sway & king tech ft heaps of rappers



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

opinions?


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

Its not a bad track, some good artist's on it. You a rap/hip-hop fan??


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Copey said:


> Its not a bad track, some good artist's on it. You a rap/hip-hop fan??


yeah i used to listen to heaps of old school stuff but metal still rules lol


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> yeah i used to listen to heaps of old school stuff but metal still rules lol


Haha, well whatever floats your boat, ive been listening to rap/hip-hop religiously for about 9 years now, cant beat abit of immortal techniqe.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Copey said:


> Haha, well whatever floats your boat, ive been listening to rap/hip-hop religiously for about 9 years now, cant beat abit of immortal techniqe.


heard of them but thats about it, nas, big l and wu tang ftw


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> heard of them but thats about it, nas, big l and wu tang ftw


I like nas and bits of Wu, never really listened to big L, will have to look up a couple Cd's.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

thats alrite actually, il have check him out.






Listen to the lyrics carefully, its amazing how he tells a story.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for that ksm1985:thumb:

The 90s hold a special place in my heart for hiphop.......was in my 20s and never felt so alive.

Been listening to this track on loop at least 20 times now while surfing the web:lol:

Went onto itunes and amazon to buy it but not listed


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

lol, i used to have it on the computer but it crashed so lost all my itunes


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That Immortal Technique is rather quite good.



HEADPHONES said:


> Thanks for that ksm1985:thumb:
> 
> The 90s hold a special place in my heart for hiphop.......was in my 20s and never felt so alive.
> 
> ...


I've been quite disillusioned with Hip Hop of late, it's all about how much money they have.

It needs to go back to early Wu, Group Home & Gangstarr, Jeru the Damaja.

Lately I've only really been listening to Common, Dilated Peoples, J5 and Jigga (i know ).

I can't stand 50, Eminem and the whole of them, I thought Detox was crap and really dissapointed with Dre.

Snoops still great though and I love 'My Medicine' from the Ego Trippin' album.

I can recommend NZ hiphop for anyone interested, especially Scribe 'The Crusader' and P-moneys 'Big things' (both a bit old but bloody good).


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry for the Thread bump, But

Detox is out? last I read it was scheduled for a 2011 Release

*shrugs*


----------

